# Where can one purchase an Apisto like this?



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

aquabid or mail order. 

With fish like these LFS hardly bring them in due to their sensitiveness and cost.


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

Try here, you might have to call and check if they have them in stock.

http://www.wetspottropicalfish.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=51&Itemid=66


----------



## ShortFin (Dec 27, 2005)

ApistoDave is the man for Apisto.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

ShortFin said:


> ApistoDave is the man for Apisto.


That's who I was trying to think of, +1, I've bought some nice things from him.


----------



## stsalerno (Feb 25, 2011)

Wow! That is a beautiful fish.


----------



## sundragon (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks guys! I appreciate the info.


----------



## sundragon (Jan 10, 2011)

I googled ApistoDave = no info. Can you give me a link?


----------



## zainey_04 (May 24, 2011)

He's on aquabid


----------



## sundragon (Jan 10, 2011)

No Apistos on sale by Apistodave on Aquabid, I'll try elsewhere, Thanks


----------



## ShortFin (Dec 27, 2005)

sundragon said:


> I googled ApistoDave = no info. Can you give me a link?


His email is on this page. You should contact him to see if he has any on stock.

http://apistogrammaidiots.com/Fishstore/fishstore.html


----------



## inka4041 (Jul 27, 2008)

Looks like an apistoworld hk photo. Reality is, it'll be hard to find this quality on the US market anywhere other than on the hobbyist/club scene, and even then, it'll take a lot of searching.


----------



## sundragon (Jan 10, 2011)

Just placed an order for a pair of Apistogramma hongsloi II and a pair of Apistogramma viejita ******* - Love the name 

Both from WetSpot


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

Both of those are very cool apistos and Wetspot is a good place to find hard to find fish. I really like panduros and njisseni.


----------



## sundragon (Jan 10, 2011)

Wow, the yellow Apistogramma nijsseni is a beaut! I may consider that if I want another pair


----------



## sundragon (Jan 10, 2011)

first time with Apistos so question:

Is it okay to have a pair of each A. hongsloi II and A. viejita or should I stick to one species?

***********

It's a 57 gallon tank, two pieces of driftwood each with a small cave like bottom.


----------



## zainey_04 (May 24, 2011)

If you're worried about cross breeding, I don't think they will since each is a different species.


----------



## sundragon (Jan 10, 2011)

More worried about aggression.


Sent from my iPhone using Carrier pigeon.


----------



## al4n (Nov 18, 2008)

Have enough cover for them and they will be fine.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## sundragon (Jan 10, 2011)

Talk about great service and delivery - The order from Wetspot Tropical Fish arrived this morning, well packaged and alive. The hungsloi II are still juvies and not showing full colorful. The viejita ******** are larger and look a bit brighter than the pic above.


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

sundragon said:


> Talk about great service and delivery - The order from Wetspot Tropical Fish arrived this morning, well packaged and alive. The hungsloi II are still juvies and not showing full colorful. The viejita ******** are larger and look a bit brighter than the pic above.


They do have great service. Post up some pics if you get a chance. I'm curious about the viejita ********.


----------



## sundragon (Jan 10, 2011)

One of the two males is staking a piece of driftwood with a cave as his own so getting pics of him is not easy 

I forgot to read the bags in my hurry to get them acclimated so I have no idea which one is which. They are both a little different from what I have pictured above, but quite beautiful in their own right. 

I'm waiting to hear back on which one is which, lol

I'll post a video of them later tonight - The blue one is a ham and they are both chasing the females.


----------



## h2oaggie (Feb 28, 2011)

Wow, gorgeous!


----------



## sundragon (Jan 10, 2011)

h2oaggie said:


> Wow, gorgeous!


Thanks - Here's the video of the two males


----------



## h2oaggie (Feb 28, 2011)

If you dont mind, how much did it cost for a pair shipped? I wouldnt mind some myself.


----------



## FreshtoSalt (Dec 1, 2011)

Amazing fish!
Can't wait to get some Apistos.
Congrats!


----------



## zainey_04 (May 24, 2011)

h2oaggie said:


> if you dont mind, how much did it cost for a pair shipped? I wouldnt mind some myself.


+1


----------



## sundragon (Jan 10, 2011)

I would recommend Wetspot - they are very helpful with questions and great at packing the fish.

$60 for the pair of hungsloi and $30 for the pair of viejita - Shipping extra. They were shipped in a really nicely package box with foil, foam, and heat packs. There was a small filter stone in each bag.

The viejita is super aggro - he chases the cories, otos, cardinals and even displays for the angelfish that are 2-3x his size when they get near his little man-cave.

Never thought of owning an Apisto, but these guys are fun to watch.


----------



## zainey_04 (May 24, 2011)

Wow those are great prices! Now I need to figure out what I want


----------



## h2oaggie (Feb 28, 2011)

Prices are great. I'm just afraid shipping is going to be outrageous.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian Mc (Feb 9, 2012)

Wow you guys are always finding new ways for me to spend my money. :frown:Congrats Sundragon, those are sweet and loved the video. I am waiting for my algae crew to get here but I think some of these are next on the list.


----------



## mscichlid (Jul 14, 2008)

Congrats! Great choices.


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

Those are beautiful fish. I though I had it narrowed down to panduros and nijjesini but you may have just changed my mine with those pics. By the way is that a zebra oto I see in there.


----------



## sundragon (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks I had to have an Apisto when I saw the pics myself  

The shipping quote $45 is for 4 individually bagged fish, next day air, AM delivery. I'm not sure how much it is for two fish. 

From my limited experience, the shipping charge wasn't too much - plus they double bagged each fish, added that filter stone, and used multiple heat packs.

That Zebra Oto is from Msjinkzd - I bought two and was lucky enough to have them hand delivered when she came to the Cichlid show in DC. Another great customer service experience! 

Apparently I'm fantastic at generating enormous amounts of algae so all my otos look preggers...


----------



## zainey_04 (May 24, 2011)

OMG Im in DC. We could of bought some together and split the cost of shipping


----------



## sundragon (Jan 10, 2011)

zainey_04 said:


> OMG Im in DC. We could of bought some together and split the cost of shipping


Yay a fellow DC fish nut :bounce: 

Next time. I'm going to be getting another pair and maybe some other fish from WetSpot - I think I can handle 3 pairs in a 57 gallon tank


----------



## zainey_04 (May 24, 2011)

Haha I'm Actually in NoVa, but still 5 minutes from DC. There are actually a lot of fish nuts in our area. There's Gwapa, pvas and CCA. Pvas is having a huge auction on the first Saturday of April. You should deff stop buy. There are going to be 1000+ items.


----------



## sundragon (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks for the info! I'm already a member of GWAPA and just made it to my CCA meeting  
If either of these guys decides to have babies, I'll be giving some away, lol


----------



## GGerhart (Nov 19, 2010)

I know this doesn't help but I'm picking up some Apistos like the picture in the OP from a LFS, I think they were $7.99....Someone said they are very sensitive, is this true how so?


----------



## sundragon (Jan 10, 2011)

GGerhart said:


> I know this doesn't help but I'm picking up some Apistos like the picture in the OP from a LFS, I think they were $7.99....Someone said they are very sensitive, is this true how so?


Not sure what "OP" means but that's a great price! I wish my LFS was that well stocked  Were they the same variety as mine? 

I haven't had enough experience to tell you how sensitive they are. From what I've read, they are supposed to be sensitive to water conditions, nitrates.

People who've had them longer may be able to give you more insight.


----------



## sundragon (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm considering getting a third pair: Apistogramma Agassizi Flame Red aka Fire Red

Canada and the UK have them but don't ship to the US. Anyone know where I can find a pair of these?


----------



## zainey_04 (May 24, 2011)

Aquabid has the fire reds all the time.


----------



## sundragon (Jan 10, 2011)

zainey_04 said:


> Aquabid has the fire reds all the time.


Yeah, but the seller is in Canada and won't ship to the US


----------



## zainey_04 (May 24, 2011)

If you don't mind the drive— House of Tropicals in Glen Bernie, MD has fire reds also as well as other apisto species. I'm not sure on the price or if they have them currently in stock, so it's best to call before hand.


----------



## sundragon (Jan 10, 2011)

zainey_04 said:


> If you don't mind the drive— House of Tropicals in Glen Bernie, MD has fire reds also as well as other apisto species. I'm not sure on the price or if they have them currently in stock, so it's best to call before hand.


Thanks!! 

I asked on Apistogramma Forum (wow, there is a forum for everything) and user mentioned them. I'll call them ahead of time to verify they have some


----------



## Paragon (Jan 16, 2011)

If you're a Red Sox fan/hater and like traveling, Uncle Ned's Fish Factory in Milton, MA often gets in beautiful apistos. He's pretty good about ordering different fish, too. It's about an hour out of Boston. Could make a weekend of it.


----------



## GGerhart (Nov 19, 2010)

sundragon said:


> Not sure what "OP" means but that's a great price! I wish my LFS was that well stocked  Were they the same variety as mine?
> 
> I haven't had enough experience to tell you how sensitive they are. From what I've read, they are supposed to be sensitive to water conditions, nitrates.
> 
> People who've had them longer may be able to give you more insight.


OP means original post/poster


----------

